# New guy, kitchen knife photo



## Mikey (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello all, new member here; just wanted to post a kitchen knife photo. 1075 steel, hand hammered but made by stock removal. Stainless bolsters, copper pins; handle of redwood burl.


----------

